# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  SQL Server Reporting Services 2005 Postback Issue

## broadiea

I have a Reporting Services 2005 report which uses cascading parameter multi-select drop-down boxes.  The report runs perfect after making initial selections.  However, each subsequent parameter selection causes the page to refresh to a blank page until the View Report button is clicked.  What I would like to happen (which should be the norm) is for the user to be able to make all necessary selections without the page auto-refreshing after each selection.  The user would then click the View Report button to regenerate the report.  We are currently using reports which contain up to 5 cascading parameters.  This becomes very time-consuming when the page refreshes after each selection.

Has anyone come across a solution or code alternative to this problem??

Any help would be most appreciated.

Thank you.

----------


## Island1

This is a frequently reported problem that results from the presence of code in the default expression, such as defaulting a date, etc. Using VB, other syntax, or even just "=1" is enough to force reevaluation in RS.  Even in simple espressions (such as "=2007"), the presence of the equals (" = ") sign appears to trigger reevaluation by RS - unfortunately every time any other param is changed.  This causes the "postback" you describe - and an underwhelming waste of time for the information consumer.

A fairly simple workaround can be effected via conversions of the VB expression(s) involved into datasets that return values based on an SQL statement.

For a very clear, detailed discussion of the issue and the workaround option I'm suggesting, see the following:

http://maxqtech.com/CS/blogs/david_l...2/08/3520.aspx

A quick read of this short, well-written blog entry will be well worth your time, if you want to provide a user-friendly interface that doesn't force a  refresh of each parameter with any change to params, etc.

Let us know if this does it for you!

Bill

----------


## broadiea

Thanks Island1.  Yes, this helps tremendously with non-dependent filters.  I will go through my reports and implement this workaround.  Hopefully, the next release of SQL Server will resolve this issue and give us more control over postbacks.

Thanks a million.

Tony

----------


## Island1

Thanks for letting us know I was able to help ...  Keep us posted on progress!

Bill

----------


## allalone

Hi Bill,

I ran into a similar problem as Tony.

I tried to view the work around using the link provided by you.... But it just results in an error... :Mad:  

http://maxqtech.com/CS/blogs/david_l...2/08/3520.aspx

Any help appreciated.

Thanks a million.

All Alone.

----------


## Island1

I'll see if I can locate it ... if not, I'll post a transcript / summary ... I have a copy ...

Bill

----------


## Island1

Still pursuing the missing link (a la Darwin, I suppose ...), but here are two discussions with guidance ...

http://forums.microsoft.com/MSDN/Sho...84284&SiteID=1

http://www.codeprof.com/dev-archive/...82-844199.shtm

Please e-mail me at wep3@islandtechnologies.com , if you still need the original article.

HTH,


Bill

----------


## allalone

Hi Bill,

Thanks for the prompt reply....

Shall let you know the progress.... Keep us posted.

Once again, Thanks a million  :Smilie:  

Regards,
All Alone.

----------


## Island1

Thanks for taking the time to confirm that this was helpful.  I'm sending you a copy of the transcript I mentioned, via your direct e-mail address, which I received independently this AM.

Let me know if I can assist further!

Bill

----------


## JohnnyLamBC

I come across the same problem.  Can I have a copy of the transcript on how to work around the problem?   Bill, I have sent the request to you email.  Thanks.

----------


## MaricopaJoe

Bill, can you send me the code as well?  I am running into the same dilema

----------


## Island1

Send me an e-mail address, and I'll get it you an abstract ...

Bill

----------


## Island1

I sent the transcript out to the individuals connected with this post who sent me their e-mail addresses.  I believe I got everyone.

Let me know if I can offer further assistance.  I'll be publishing an article on this in my Reporting Services column at some point - hopefully soon.

Bill

----------


## schintze

Bill,

If you could send me the transcript also that would be great!

----------


## Island1

Sorry re:  any delay.  

HTH,

Bill

----------


## sk123

Please send me copy of the transcript.

Thanks,
SK

----------


## jdr

Seems I'm not the only one that gets the "Report parameter values must be specified before the report can be displayed. Choose parameter values in the parameters area and click the Apply button." error.  It was working fine until today when I added new reports to a Sharepoint site.  Any ideas on how to fix this?

----------


## nikatwork

Here is an archived copy of that missing article, from your friends at the WayBackWeb  :Big Grin: 

http://web.archive.org/web/200708240...2/08/3520.aspx

----------


## sql

in my table I have colum call FeeType
the possible values :

Fee 1st Installment
Fee 2st Installment
Hall Fee 1st Installment
Hall Fee 2nd Installment
other Fee
special fee

if I want to group by 
(Fee 1st Installment
Fee 2st Installment) in one group, (Hall Fee 1st Installment
Hall Fee 2nd Installment) in second group, and others on the third group . what can I do?
________
Rolling A Joint

----------


## pdxMarlon

Greetings.

To begin, I just want to say "thank you all for making me not feel like I am the only person afflicted by the 2005 Report Server Autorefresh weirdness"

 :Smilie: 

With that said... I may have a tip that can some folks out there. 

Even with Default Parameter values not having VBScript functions bound to it, and instead having bound a Dataset to a param... do you still get this weird autopostback thing?

What we found, is that by simply changing the Parameter Label to NOT being ParameterCaptionIndented, life was much much better.

Give this a try !

/Marlon

----------

